# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  [Nouveaut] Possibilit d'exclure un billet du rcapitulatif Informatique

## Anomaly

Bonjour  toutes et  tous,

J'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer la possibilit d'exclure un billet du rcapitulatif Informatique : http://www.developpez.net/forums/blogs/

C'est une case  cocher, "Exclure du rcapitulatif informatique", disponible  la fois en postant un nouveau billet qu'en ditant un billet existant.

L'intrt principal de cette fonction est de vous permettre de pouvoir poster occasionnellement un billet non informatique (personnel ou sur un autre sujet) sans polluer le rcapitulatif qui est destin  recevoir, lui, uniquement des billets traitant d'informatique.  :;):

----------

